# Post Pool Tackle Trouble (Cold)



## Tom B (7 Nov 2014)

Last year I did my first Sprint Tri.

No real issues beyond the first time i had actually managed the 16 lengths of the pool required was 4 days before the event!

However one unexpected issue was that after getting out of the pool and getting on the bike, the old chap and his two mates got cold, cold to the point of distraction. - I had never made a straight pool to bike transition without getting changed!

The day was a mild 25th May in northern England with no rain - well not until the run!

This being my first Tri I was wearing a pair of swimming jammers which looked more like cycling shorts rather than a tri suit.

After about 6-7 miles either the old chap warmed up or i was distracted by the hill.

I have been informed my SWMBO that we will be doing several sprint tris next year and i am keen to avoid a repeat of the old fella's issues.....

Any tips (not penis tips - mine made a full recovery!)?

Perhaps i should tuck him into my sock next time?


----------



## fimm (7 Nov 2014)

Well that sounds unpleasant. As I'm female I'm not sure I can help much. However if you are planning on doing more triathlons then a trisuit would probably be a worthwhile investment anyway and I wonder if keeping the rest of you warmer would help in the area you were having problems?
My other suggestion is to go and post on the forums here: http://www.tritalk.co.uk/forums/ they will undoubtedly rip the piss because it is that kind of forum but I think you will also get some help and sympathy; you'll be posting to a much bigger group of regular triathletes than on here, some of whom will have raced in pretty cold conditions, and I'm sure you won't be the only person who has had this problem.


----------



## Fubar (7 Nov 2014)

Tom B said:


> Perhaps i should tuck him into my sock next time?



 Sorry, can't help but that did make me smile...


----------



## Ian A (8 Nov 2014)

Heated saddle? Never had that trouble before tbh and I've done some cold swims straight to bike legs beginning with flat and breezy riding. Doesn't sound like fun though! Maybe the pad in tri shorts act as a wind break for your tackle compared to swimming jammers?


----------



## oldroadman (27 Nov 2014)

Man up! Things can get a bit chilly to the point of numb in a long bike race. If you're only doing a short distance properly, there should be enough pain in the legs and lungs to dismiss any other concerns. But proper kit makes a big difference to comfort - you are using cream on the shorts insert to stop chafing, aren't you? All these things help, it should hurt enough without being uncomfortable round the watsits..


----------



## 2old2care (1 Dec 2014)

I think the problem might be the swimming jammers you're wearing, as these will probably retain the water a lot longer than a tri suit would. Tri suits are designed to dry out quicker, which should help keep you warm.


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2014)

2old2care said:


> I think the problem might be the swimming jammers you're wearing, as these will probably retain the water a lot longer than a tri suit would. Tri suits are designed to dry out quicker, which should help keep you warm.


 
+1 to that.


----------



## jay clock (2 Dec 2014)

Any todger-freeze is generally offset by the even colder feet I get. Particularly in an open water race in May.

A trisuit will make no difference to the cold problem, and for a pool swim will add drag. A pair of tri-shorts (basically cycle shorts with a very light pad) will be the best option for a pool event, then slip on a cycle jersey - must be full length zip though, and possibly sleeveless, as slipping one over the head while wet is impossible. If a cold day, add a gilet as these go on and off more easily. Another tip if very cold is a pair of the free petrol station gloves tucked under a cable somewhere. Aids massively if chilly

For longer races (half IM upwards) I do a full change for each bit of the race


----------



## jay clock (2 Dec 2014)

and +1 for the swimming trunks holding more water. Also they are likely to have dodgier seams whereas anything tri specific will be seamless round the barse area


----------

